
Mossberg: The Disappearing Computer - digitalnalogika
https://www.recode.net/2017/5/25/15689094/mossberg-final-column
======
miobrien
I'll admit I've never read much by Mossberg. Is it worth going through his
older columns or not really?

------
baldfat
This is the end of an era in Technology.

